# Venustus too agressive?



## mtayl675 (Jan 1, 2013)

I have had to remove my lemon Jake to heal from my 120 gallon all male setup. My Venustus tore it up pretty bad and just lately has become the tank bully. I have a mix of haps and peacocks and I'm now worried that this fish may not have the temperment to allow harmony in the tank. Looking for some experience with the Venustus....generally an agressive fish? Am I just running into a more dominant personality? He fit in fine for about 3 or four months, but now is upsetting the tank pretty badly. These fish are 3-6 inches in length. Thanks for the input!


----------



## JohnnyJohanni1 (Jul 8, 2013)

As much as I would like to say stick with it, move him to time out, or by another fish his size, I had the same problem. I purchased him from LFS for $50 @ 4". I had him for a while with no problems in a 55 while I set up my 125g. Once in the larger all male setup, he became the biggest P.I.T.A. known to fish! I moved him, I put him timeout, I caught him I a net and let him sit by himself. I tried, I really did. Then the day before I had an order of peacocks come in I had the thought of throwing him against the wall, so I decided to take him back to where I bought him. Sad part was at this point he was 8" and the gave me $25 credit! At first I thought no way. But then I thought about my new Ngara Flametail I had on the way and let him go. Its been 3 weeks now and the owners of the store have called 3 times asking me to take him back LOL. They have him in a 180 gallon with no luck. Beautiful fish. Just a down right terrorist!


----------



## hisplaceresort1 (Mar 10, 2014)

aren't venustus the only malawi cichlid referred to as a piscovore? In other words, definitely not a herbivore, not an omnivore, not even a carnivore... a true "I eat nothing but other fish" cichlid...


----------



## Demasoni1 (Apr 9, 2014)

I have kept venustus before, they were housed with mbuna in a pretty large tank and I no problems. It was a group of 6 and they did just fine.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

> Then the day before I had an order of peacocks come in I had the thought of throwing him against the wall, so I decided to take him back to where I bought him


Oh my God dude... Very funny :lol:


----------



## Swifterz (Aug 3, 2009)

i've had two very large (8"+) and several more around 5" and i've never had one very aggressive. i know they have that reputation though. my big boy now is completely harmless.


----------



## jetz (May 27, 2013)

the current boss of my tank is a venustus, hes about 6", had the fish since he was around 3". he chases around my acei and bumbleebee which are both slightly smaller, but never bothers the smaller fish in the tank. so far no problems, but i will have to wait and see in the future.

so i guess it really depends on the individual fish and your other fish in the tank.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

hisplaceresort1 said:


> aren't venustus the only malawi cichlid referred to as a piscovore? In other words, definitely not a herbivore, not an omnivore, not even a carnivore... a true "I eat nothing but other fish" cichlid...[/quot
> 
> Not sure where you getting that, there are many piscivores in the Lake. They will eat whatever they can, but I'm sure they like eating little fish if they can. All cichlids from the lake are pretty much opportunistic.
> 
> ...


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

mtayl675 said:


> I have had to remove my lemon Jake to heal from my 120 gallon all male setup. My Venustus tore it up pretty bad and just lately has become the tank bully. I have a mix of haps and peacocks and I'm now worried that this fish may not have the temperment to allow harmony in the tank. Looking for some experience with the Venustus....generally an agressive fish? Am I just running into a more dominant personality? He fit in fine for about 3 or four months, but now is upsetting the tank pretty badly. These fish are 3-6 inches in length. Thanks for the input!


Is this a four foot long 120 gallon?



hisplaceresort1 said:


> aren't venustus the only malawi cichlid referred to as a piscovore? In other words, definitely not a herbivore, not an omnivore, not even a carnivore... a true "I eat nothing but other fish" cichlid...


No, there are plenty of piscovorous cichlids in Lake Malawi.


----------

